# New Member from Germany



## Der RattenfÃƒÂ¤nger (Jun 1, 2012)

Hello everybody!

 As you read above, I'm from Germany. My Name is Luca and I'm 14 years old. Sorrry if my American English would be quite bad sometimes, but I do nearly just learn British English in school. 

 I'm very interested in history, from the earliest Palaeolithic ages until WW2. I do collect ancient Stoneage artifacts, ancient Roman artifacts, artifacts from Asia, WW2 relics, coins and stamps. 
 And of course bottles and jars since about two or three weeks []

 By the way, "Der RattenfÃ¤nger" means "The pied piper" and I chose it, because I live near Hameln, the "pied piper city".
 I think thats all you have to know 'bout me.

 Regards,
 Luca

 P.S. I forgot one thing: I do also collect african tribal art. I really love it[]


----------



## cyberdigger (Jun 1, 2012)

Willkommen, Luca! [] Es waere schoen, ob Sie uns ein paar Fotos von Ihren Flaschensammlung zeigen koennen..


----------



## epackage (Jun 1, 2012)

Welcome to the site Luca....Jim


----------



## surfaceone (Jun 1, 2012)

Welcome to the A-BN, Luca,

 Thanks for introducing yourself, and telling us of your interests.

 I'm looking forward to learning about your various collections.

 Let the Show & Tell begin...





From.


----------



## Poison_Us (Jun 1, 2012)

Welcome!  Being of German ancestry myself, I have a fondness of things from the "homeland".  From Bier  to WWII memorabilia, and of course poison bottles.  The ones in your region really excite me.  Just wish I could buy right now as there are many on feebay right now.

 And if you ever run across one of these:






 Let us know.  I miss this one very much.


----------



## Der RattenfÃƒÂ¤nger (Jun 2, 2012)

@surfaceone:

 I'll show of some things from each of my collections within the next few days. Btw I allready put on some stoneware bottle pics.

 Regards,
 Luca


----------



## Der RattenfÃƒÂ¤nger (Jun 2, 2012)

@Poison_Us:

 I'll take a look for you, when I visit the next fleamarkets etc. 

 Regards,
 Luca


----------



## Plumbata (Jun 2, 2012)

Welcome to the forum Luca, hope you have fun here, and by all means post pictures of your other artifacts.

 I remember when I was your age, I used to search the German ebay for ancient and medieval projectile weapons. armbrustbolzen, eisenpfeilspitzen, lanzenspitze, etc, lol. There are very many good antiquities to be had in and around Germany.


----------



## Der RattenfÃƒÂ¤nger (Jun 2, 2012)

@plumbata:

 Here is such an "Armbrustbolzen". Found in Germany. And in destilled water at the moment, to get the chlorides out.






 Regards,
 Luca


----------



## Der RattenfÃƒÂ¤nger (Jun 2, 2012)

@surfaceone: 

 Here are some things from my various collections:


 African tribal art


----------



## Der RattenfÃƒÂ¤nger (Jun 2, 2012)

A Native American stone mask


----------



## Plumbata (Jun 2, 2012)

Hey, very nice items Luca! Those African pieces look quite old; the bottom one looks very old. Nice.

 I am naturally drawn to the point of the crossbow bolt. Did you purchase it, or were you lucky enough to find it with a metal detector?

 It is of a superior form, in the top 2 or 3% in terms of quality of the ones I've seen for sale. How long is it?

 My handle "Plumbata" is derived from the name of one of my favorite artifacts (incidentally obtained from a German collection); the ancient Roman lead-weighted light-javelin head in the center of this picture:






 Since you are at the source of these kinds of items I imagine that you have far better access than I do. If you have any other pictures of iron weapons please post them!


----------



## Der RattenfÃƒÂ¤nger (Jun 2, 2012)

@plumbata:

 Although I have a metall detector (Seben MD 3009) I bought this point.

 Sorry,
 I've got no other iron weapons, but some ancient greek, roman and bronzeage bronze arrowheads.

 And the iron point I posted measures 3.54 inches (9 cm).

 Regards,
 Luca


----------



## Der RattenfÃƒÂ¤nger (Jun 2, 2012)

@plumbata:

 Btw, if you're interested, I could get you such a medieval iron point. Probably for exchange if you've got some items you want to give away.

 Regards,
 Luca


----------



## Der RattenfÃƒÂ¤nger (Jun 5, 2012)

@plumbata:

 Not interested?


----------



## Steve/sewell (Jun 5, 2012)

Senden Sie ihm eine private Nachricht Luca durch dieses Forum auf diese Weise er eine E-Mail erhalten auch. Plumbata ist ein sehr beschÃ¤ftigter Mann eigenen Unternehmens

 ZunÃ¤chst geht es weiter  https://www.antique-bottles.net/forum/memberlist.asp

 Dann fÃ¼gen Sie plumbata als Benutzer und sollte er hier sein  https://www.antique-bottles.net/forum/address.asp in Ihrem privaten Liste

 Jetzt kÃ¶nnen Sie ihm eine private message.Sometimes wenn Sie versuchen, eine Nachricht senden, ohne dass der Benutzer, die Teil Ihrer Kontaktliste die Nachricht fehl und es wird beim Booten aus dem Forum, wo Sie haben, um sich wieder in again.It ist ein Java-Skript-Fehler sie nie in der Lage gewesen zu wem Sie mÃ¶chten eine private Nachricht zu senden, um ihnen erste Add durch die Suche mÃ¼hsam es fÃ¼r Benutzernamen alphabetisch einmal, um Ihre Benutzer-Liste hinzugefÃ¼gt wird es eine verdammt viel einfacher resolve.


----------



## RICKJJ59W (Jun 5, 2012)

> ORIGINAL:  Steve/sewell
> 
> Senden Sie ihm eine private Nachricht Luca durch dieses Forum auf diese Weise er eine E-Mail erhalten auch. Plumbata ist ein sehr beschÃ¤ftigter Mann eigenen Unternehmens
> 
> ...


 

 Gooton tok frow eirter[8D]


----------



## surfaceone (Jun 5, 2012)

> ORIGINAL:  Der RattenfÃ¤nger
> 
> A Native American stone mask


 
 Hey Luca,

 That is an interesting piece to me. What do you know of it?

 What sort of stone is it? Do you know? I don't believe I've seen a stone mask attributed to Native North American's before. I have seen stone masks or heads attributed to Mayan, Olmec, Toltec, and other Central and South American cultures.

 I'd be delighted to see more photos, should you have the time & inclination.




From.


----------



## RICKJJ59W (Jun 5, 2012)

Cool masks can I use the black one for a privy dig? []


----------



## Der RattenfÃƒÂ¤nger (Jun 5, 2012)

@surfaceone:

 I think it's some kind of (solid) rock ("Felsgestein"). Probably slate.

 Unfortunately I do know nearly nothing 'bout that piece, just that it was found somewhere in America (so Southamerica is one possibility).

 Regards,
 Luca


----------



## Steve/sewell (Jun 5, 2012)

[/quote]


 Gooton tok frow eirter[8D]


 [][][][][][][][][][][][][][]

 [/quote]


----------



## cowseatmaize (Jun 5, 2012)

Hi Luca, I changed your signature. It's not a good idea to post your age and location in an open forum. EVER!
 As far as the last mask I can't help but think of those millions of African fakes in composition but I'm not an expert. Shale and slate are very flaky and hard to carve so I doubt that if you can't see the layers.
 Anyway, welcome.


----------



## AntiqueMeds (Jun 5, 2012)

> not a good idea to post your age and location in an open forum


 
 no kidding...its a crazy world out there.


----------



## RICKJJ59W (Jun 5, 2012)

> ORIGINAL:  AntiqueMeds
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 

 You just aint whistlen  dixie


----------



## cyberdigger (Jun 5, 2012)

Seems to me we've cornered the market on craziness right here.. [:-]


----------



## cowseatmaize (Jun 5, 2012)

Not yet.
 Check the IP's, Germany, France, Blocked private and maybe more. We may have Interpol!. That's coll!!!!


----------



## AntiqueMeds (Jun 5, 2012)

I must say, thats a nice fruit basket.
 Where would a young man such as myself aquire one of those?


----------



## RICKJJ59W (Jun 5, 2012)

> ORIGINAL:  AntiqueMeds
> 
> I must say, thats a nice fruit basket.
> Where would a young man such as myself aquire one of those?


 

 LOL by the river believe it or not. [8D]


----------



## AntiqueMeds (Jun 5, 2012)

> by the river


 
 Surprising what you can find by the river. Isnt that where they supposedly fished out a baby Moses?
 I mostly just find old tires and drift wood by the river. Never found a fruit basket.
 That would be something to write home about.


----------



## cyberdigger (Jun 5, 2012)

One time as a 12 year old, I was walking the riverbank and found a metal army box with 250 rounds of live M16 ammo inside.. that was fun explaining to mom.. !


----------



## AntiqueMeds (Jun 5, 2012)

> live M16 ammo


 
 must have been tough growing up in Hanoi?


----------



## cyberdigger (Jun 5, 2012)

Grew up along the banks of the mighty Shrewsbury river, which Fort Monmouth is on.. []


----------

